# Whats your occupation



## Turtle Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I thought it would be a good topic for everyone to get know everyone better.

I'm a high school student what about you guys what do you guys do ????


----------



## cherylim (Oct 8, 2011)

I work full-time as a copywriter, and part-time as a counsellor/mentor for children in care. Not sure how much longer I'll be doing the part-time job for, though.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-What-do-you-do-for-a-living#axzz1aCfFivRV


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a full time undergrad going for a B.A. in geography and anthropology. 

I work on the weekends at an animal shelter taking care of dogs. Here are some I'm spending time on the roof with right now! Daisy Mae the havanese, Ana the Brussels Griffon/affenpinscher and Buddha the Shih Tzu/Pekingese!


----------



## ewam (Oct 8, 2011)

I am also in highschool. Not old enough yet to have a job though.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 8, 2011)

* ALDABRA TORTOISE BREEDER


----------



## hali (Oct 8, 2011)

i am an Early Years Consultant for my local borough i also assess and mentor EYPS (Early Years Practitioner Status)


----------



## flyingsqueak (Oct 8, 2011)

I currently work at a Petsmart. With a degree in art history and almost no work experience that's just about the only place that would hire me :-/


----------



## Edna (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a full time iconoclast, and a part-time underground agitator


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 8, 2011)

I am an undercover double agent for the Vatican. My true identity is completely erased and no one on the face of the earth knows that I exist.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 8, 2011)

NRCMA (national registered Certified Medical Assistant) aka Nurse lol  my fiance is studying to be a pharmacy tech


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

*High School Student! *


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 8, 2011)

i work full time as a Weatherization Tech. I weatherize buildings, lol. I am also an EMT part time.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2011)

I am a full time chief cook, bottle washer, and groundskeeper for a huge gathering of tortoises, turtles, dogs, and cats, plus a few other odds and ends.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm studying my BHS (British Horse Society) stages to become a riding instructor.
However I'm taking a long break after doing Stage one. I should get my butt into gear and go do my Ride and Road Safety and then study for Stage Two. 

I'm also training my 4 year old pony for competition and trying to set up BerryBean Horsemanship. 

Right now I'm also chief nurse to one very poorly pony.


----------



## qcpunk (Oct 8, 2011)

I am a freelance Stage Technician. I primarily do lighting and stage setups for various types of performing arts (comedy, music, rock n roll, dance, and traditional drama.)


----------



## JeffG (Oct 8, 2011)

qcpunk said:


> I am a freelance Stage Technician. I primarily do lighting and stage setups for various types of performing arts (comedy, music, rock n roll, dance, and traditional drama.)



It made me laugh that you listed music and rock n roll separately. Do you really not consider rock n roll music? 

I drive a big truck.


----------



## The Adjustor (Oct 8, 2011)

I am a full time customer service slave at the UPS store, and a recent college drop out. Yay for me!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

ewam said:
 

> I am also in highschool. Not old enough yet to have a job though.



I still work like weed eating and mowing


----------



## dmmj (Oct 8, 2011)

Love Machine


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 8, 2011)

I used to drive a big truck...Now I am disabled...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 8, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I used to drive a big truck...Now I am disabled...



 Me too! Except for me it's mentally disabled... can't figure out how to be out on the road long distance and still be home with the critters.  

Not to make lite in any way your problems Maggie *hugs* Actually am really going buggy not getting to be out in the truck. How do you stand it Maggie?


----------



## Angi (Oct 8, 2011)

Guru~ I pictured you as much older.....like 50 LOL! I don't know why.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm work Over-nights for a Biotech company making small molecule therapeutics. Basically I work my butt off while those who sit in an office boss me around and make all the money.

During the day I get bossed around by 2 parrots, 2 dogs, 2 cats, and an Amazing box turtle.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 8, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Love Machine



 LOL


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

Angi said:


> Guru~ I pictured you as much older.....like 50 LOL! I don't know why.



Nope  I'm a younger feller and I have been called old fashioned before too lol but nope also for being my age I know what I'm talking about most of the time. Here's something funny my friends call me turtle master or reptile master because I love them so much and I'm smart when it comes to them too. Thank the LORD though. But that's my nickname or also turtle boy also around these parts because I'm the go to person around where i live on turtles  

Thank the LORD


----------



## qcpunk (Oct 8, 2011)

JeffG said:


> It made me laugh that you listed music and rock n roll separately. Do you really not consider rock n roll music?
> 
> I drive a big truck.



Hahaha, they are kind of separate as far as my work goes. I totally see what you're saying though LOL.

For me, rock n roll is arena shows at US Airways center, like Linkin Park, Tom Petty, and Roger Waters. As opposed to smaller performances at the local performing arts centers, choir, orchestra, and children's shows.


----------



## tortuga_mel (Oct 8, 2011)

I am currently a manager at McDonalds:/ I graduated high school June 2010. I hope to one day breed tortoises as well as own my own bicycle shop)



flyingsqueak said:


> I currently work at a Petsmart. With a degree in art history and almost no work experience that's just about the only place that would hire me :-/



I've tried to get a job at petsmart several times but they keep turning me down


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

tortuga_mel said:


> I am currently a manager at McDonalds:/ I graduated high school June 2010. I hope to one day breed tortoises as well as own my own bicycle shop)
> 
> 
> I've tried to get a job at petsmart several times but they keep turning me down





I'm hoping on breeding here soon too LORD's Willing


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Oct 8, 2011)

Nursing student


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 8, 2011)

im in HS.... blah


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 9, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Love Machine



BOW CHICKA BOW CHICKA WOW WOW


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 9, 2011)

Graduate student in ecology and evolutionary biology, and research and teaching assistant in our department.


----------



## Missy (Oct 9, 2011)

I am a EMT and work at my local ambulance company 24 hr shift every 3rd day. I also work in the ER at a trauma center in Springfield. I love my job most days


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 9, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> im in HS.... blah



Me too Chase and I feel the same about HS Blah lol


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 9, 2011)

Graduate student/research assistant in fish and wildlife biology.


----------



## Leroy's_homeboy (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm a fabricator for a company called Lynch Diversified Vehicles . We build custom vehicles for various companies, government agencies, and personal clients. A few of the things we build are: luxury coaches (land yachts), mobile command centers, bomb disposal unit vehicles, mobile disaster relief vehicles for insurance companies, swat and tactical response vehicles, Snap-On mobile tool stores, even tour buses for the Blue Man Group.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 9, 2011)

pornstar


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 9, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> Graduate student/research assistant in fish and wildlife biology.



Cool, what's your thesis on?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 9, 2011)

Middle School English Teacher.


----------



## jfb2733 (Oct 9, 2011)

Firefighter/EMT


----------



## jackrat (Oct 9, 2011)

Crane operator and roustabout pusher on an ultra deepwater semisubmersable drilling rig.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 9, 2011)

High school student!  
But it's my last year.

I also work for a non profit that send foster kids to concerts.


----------



## Redstrike (Oct 9, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Graduate student/research assistant in fish and wildlife biology.
> ...



I'm quantifying the emergence phenology of an invasive woodwasp using degree-day accumulation and extracting host DNA from a kleptoparasitoid (2 separate but related projects). It sounds way more complicated than it is. 

What's your dissertation on? Candidacy exams all squared away!?


----------



## Tiger Cowboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Recently finished master's in Natural Resource Ecology and Management (did my thesis on pheasant and quail). Now looking for a good field job.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 11, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > Redstrike said:
> ...



Gotta love phenology. 

Me, I'm just in my second year. My dissertation is on the bison gut microbiome. I am studying the microbial community in the digestive tract of bison (and cattle), and relating it to how old they are, where they live, and what they eat.


----------



## babylove6635 (Oct 11, 2011)

i work full time loadding turcks in a wharehouse and part time in a delly


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 11, 2011)

Trained as a Early Childhood Educator
Zoo Keeper to my own personal farm here.
Full time Mom

Always wanted to be a vet


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Oct 20, 2011)

Police officer!


----------



## Amanda1 (Oct 20, 2011)

I am 25 and newly unemployed. Just finished my master's degree in pathology, and have had interviews to do molecular bio research at a pharmaceutical company, which is cool, so that's probably what I'll end up doing. I would really love to do something with animals (zookeeper is my dream job), forensics, or science-realted graphic design. But I'm not sure how to get into those fields without more school.


----------



## tortuga_mel (Oct 22, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> I'm hoping on breeding here soon too LORD's Willing



Let me know how it goes for you


----------

